
Ask HN: How are you tracking discussions on HN? - rrtwo
What tools&#x2F;methods are you using to track followup comments to comments you have left? (besides refreshing :)
======
anonfunction
[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
kranner
Not reliable, it hasn't worked me for the past month or two.

~~~
ScottWhigham
As a side note, it's been working for me during that time.

~~~
kranner
I got a notification for your comment, but not for the sibling comment by
jaredsohn.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yes, that's all it really does. It's not a "subscribe to thread"
unfortunately.

~~~
kranner
Yes but as jaredsohn had also replied to my comment directly, I had expected
to receive a notification for their reply as well.

------
usea
I click the "threads" link up top.

------
ASquare
[http://hnapp.com/](http://hnapp.com/)

~~~
jaredsohn
Once comment support is added, this could be used by tptacek for doing vanity
searches that no longer work with the hn search engine.

------
hurch
copy link and reference it as often as I remember to/stay interested in the
topic

